# IP "versenden"



## Fragender (5. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hätte folgendes Problem. Ich habe zu Hause einen Server, welcher ab und zu neu gestartet wird und daher eine neue IP bekommt. Ich will jetzt jedoch immer wieder die IP wissen, da ich tags über darauf zu greifen will...

Jetzt will ich jedoch kein Tool kaufen, welches dies erledigt und mir eine Email sendet.
Darum wollte ich fragen ob ihr eine bessere Idee habt? Auf was für einen Weg könnte ich die IP bekommen(Email etc.)


Danke für die Hilfe!!

Gruss


----------



## bummerland (5. Dez 2005)

versuch mal das: http://www.dyndns.org


----------



## Harald S. Groh (5. Dez 2005)

Da gibt es ein kostenloses Tool: Publish my IP oder so ähnlich.

Weißt du wie das mit dem Email verschicken aus Java funktioniert. Ich habe damit Probleme! Siehe Eintrag Netzwerk.


----------



## Grizzly (5. Dez 2005)

Ich schließ mich becstift an: Lös das ganze über einen dynamische DNS Namen. 
Der ist auch i.d.R. einfacher zu merken. Und dazu sieht er noch ganz nett aus.


----------



## Harald S. Groh (5. Dez 2005)

was bitte ist ein dynamsicher Domainname? und wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Dukel (6. Dez 2005)

Harald S. Groh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was bitte ist ein dynamsicher Domainname? und wie funktioniert das?



Das:



			
				becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> versuch mal das: http://www.dyndns.org


----------



## Grizzly (6. Dez 2005)

Ein dynamischer Domainname funktioniert folgendermaßen:

Im Normalfall sind die Domainnamen mit einer festen IP im DNS Server eingetragen (bei _de_ müsste das wohl bei der Denic sein).  Bei einem dynamischen Domainname ändert sich die IP. Und das funktioniert so:

Dein Rechner oder Router wählt sich ins Internet ein und gibt seine IP dem DNS Server bekannt. Diese trägt die IP bei einem bestimmten Domainname ein. Nun ist der Rechner oder Router nicht nur über seine IP sondern auch über einen Domainname erreichbar. Kommt bspw. bei ADSL die Zwangstrennung vorbei und Du wählst Dich wieder neu ins Internet ein, hast sich Deine IP geändert. Diese wird dann wieder dem DNS Server mitgeteilt. So bleibt der Domainname gleich, die IP ändert sich.

Das ist praktisch, wenn man sich keine feste IP leisten kann oder das für private Zwecke nutzen will (bspw. Mails über das Internet vom eigenen Mailsserver zu Hause abrufen).


----------

